# Nexus 5



## jameslawless (Jun 18, 2015)

My Nexus 5 is getting very hot lately it showing temperatures up to 45 Celsius and over this is damaging to the phone please advise

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsadham91 (Jun 26, 2015)

There are many tips you will get when you search on google. See some tips below:
1. Disable "Scanning always available" in wifi advanced settings
2. Disable "ok google hotword detection" in google now settings.
3. Set brightness yourself. Dont use the auto settings.
4. Mainly, use your charger only. Dont put charge when you sleep. That is, the phone is not connect with charger after 100% charge complete definitely.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

